# What am I missing here?



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It is nice condition
No smoke
No choo choo
Not correct engine wrap









American Flyer 310 "A.F.L. 4-6-2 PACIFIC" LOCOMOTIVE in EXCELLENT RUNNING COND | eBay


This 310 loco was produced only in 1947 and has link coupler. This loco is comprised of four die-castings and under the cab window is stamped 310 in silver. I just tested this loco and it runs strong and also lights-up nicely (see picture #11).



www.ebay.com


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't know, but not worth anywhere near that price to me, even if it was mint, which it's not. IMO. People can spend however they want, it's their money.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

Someone may be shilling the auction.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 1947 310 is rated 3+ in rarity. The condition is E-, maybe E with a generous rater. It is worth at most $150 if someone needed it to complete a boxed set but the wrapper is a repro. Either serious cabin fever has set in or it is a shill bid. As a cold purchase by someone who does not have the set box and correct wrapper to put it in it is a $100 item.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Not worth the price paid. Not even close. Either a shill bid or somebody has been sheltering in place way too long and has lost their common since and is bored with way too much extra money. Maybe the buyer got one of those stimulus checks and decided to help the economy as it is intended to do??? 

Kenny


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

A fool and his money were soon parted...


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Got that right way to much money. You how many steam engine you can buy.

Al. P.S. happy easter stay safe.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

mopac said:


> It is nice condition
> No smoke
> No choo choo
> Not correct engine wrap
> ...


With ebay you never know.Bout two years ago I posted a 321 Hudson from 1947.Good running condition but far from excellent condition.Seven day auction I started bidding at $69.99.It sold for $325 when two bidders got into a bidding war.I was amazed.The problem arises when next seller with a 310 from 1947 thinks he can get $520 for it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I can kind of understand a bidding war for a 321. They do not show up very often. I once got into a bidding war for a Boys At The Crossing dealer display that was in new condition including the original box and paperwork. I figured I would never again see one like this and decided not to loose. I am sure the seller was happy. I am happy, I do not regret buying it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've got a nice 310, anyone want it, only $499!!!!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut there you go again trying to help us forum members with your help and bargains like always. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> Flyernut there you go again trying to help us forum members with your help and bargains like always.
> 
> Kenny


I try my friend, I try....


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I thought that 310's were 1946....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 310 was made in 1946 and 1947. Deger lists a 310 made in 1948 that has SIT. It is attributed to Doug Peck's collection.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> The 310 was made in 1946 and 1947. Deger lists a 310 made in 1948 that has SIT. It is attributed to Doug Peck's collection.


My 310 tender has the provisions for all the needed smoke gear, but no smoke in mine.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Mine has no smoke at all no hole in bloiler has reverse unit in boiler.


----------

